
Would You Give A Freezing Boy Your Coat?﻿ - ilkerobi
http://quacat.com/video/672
======
jamiecollinson
This was a pretty successful viral fundraising campaign in Norway - raised
over 150k euro in the first 24 hours with 1.3 million youtube views. It's now
over 13 million views so I expect has raised quite a bit more.

Source: not the OP, but I work for the UK arm of the same charity (SOS
Children's Villages)

